# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Απορια

## blaugrana_paok4

τι ειναι το ISDN kai PSTN ? και σε τι διαφερουν ?

----------


## nm96027

> τι ειναι το ISDN kai PSTN ? και σε τι διαφερουν ?


Περιγραφικά (και όχι τεχνικά) η  PSTN είναι η συνηθισμένη απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή που γνωρίζουμε όλοι με την οποία μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο ή συνδέεσαι με dialup στο internet. ISDN είναι μία ψηφιακή γραμμή με την οποία μπορείς να έχεις δύο τηλεφωνικές "γραμμές" (κανάλια)  και να μιλάς ταυτόχρονα και στις δυο, είτε να μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο και ταυτοχρόνως να συνδέεσαι με dialup στο internet.

----------


## tsorbi

Λιγες πληροφορίες για το ISDN:
Το ISDN διαθέτει 3 κανάλια στόν συνδρομητή.
Τα 2 από αυτά (Β κανάλια) ειναι ρυθμού 64 kbps το καθένα για φωνή,δεδομένα.
Το 3ο (D κανάλι) ειναι ρυθμού 16 kbps και χρησιμοποιείται για σηματοδοσία μεταξύ του κεντρου ISDN και του NETMOD.
Δεν διαχωρίζονται.Ειναι πακέτο.

----------


## blaugrana_paok4

με την PSTN γραμμη ADSL μπορεις να εχεις κανονικα ? επισης δεν μπορεις να μιλας ταυτοχρονα ?

----------


## tsorbi

Έτσι ακριβώς και Internet και φωνή ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## nm96027

> με την PSTN γραμμη ADSL μπορεις να εχεις κανονικα ?


Aσφαλώς.

Υπάρχουν δυο διαφορετικοί "τύποι" adsl: Αnnex A για γραμμές PSTN και Annex B για γραμμές ΙSDN. Πρακτικά το αποτέλεσμά είναι το ίδιο (οι διαφορές είναι τεχνικής φύσης). Και στις δυο μπαίνει adsl και μπορείς να σερφάρεις στο διαδίκτυο και να μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο την ίδια στιγμή. 

Επειδή υπάρχουν αυτοί οι δύο τύποι, εσύ το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνεις είναι να ενημερώσεις τον πάροχο σου, όταν θα παραγγειλεις adsl σύνδεση, για το αν έχεις PSTN ή ISDN γραμμή για να σου στείλουν το κατάλληλο ρουτερ και να γίνει η κατάλληλη υλοποίηση.

----------

